# Balsamic/Beef



## kadesma (May 31, 2012)

Marinate a flank steak about a 1-1/2 lb.er in 2-3 tab. Good Balsamic and 2-3 Tab. evoo with 2- crushed cloves of garlic add salt and fresh ground black pepper. put in zip lock baggie and massage to coat the meat well.  Refrigerate for at least 1 hour turning now and then. Fire up your grill Remove meat from marinade and pat dry.grill 3-4 min tun meat and go another 3 min for rare 4 min for med rare depending on the thickness of the steak. season with salt and pepper and brush with a mix of 1 tab. evoo and 1 tea balsamic I like to  slice super thin and put on a hollowed out French loaf in which i've put baby arugula dressed with evoo and vinegar some sliced tomato and red onions. slap on top half of bread and eat. A light pasta at room temp is nice, ice tea, or cold white or sparkling wine heaaven
kades


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2012)

kads, this recipe is pretty much the exact one an old college girlfriend's mom would make for me when i came over their home after lacrosse or hockey games. the only difference was that the arrugula and bread were on the side. they were dyed in the wool italian americans from astoria boulevard in queens, and knew how to EAT!

 i fondly remember thinking it was one of the best things that i'd ever had to that point in my life, and to tell you the truth, i don't think there's been much better since.

i wonder whatever happened to lisa del casalle? her dad was a nyc police officer that was killed in the line of duty. lol, it would be fun if she ever searched her name and address and found this.

and if she does, let me first say i'm sorry... i was wrong. you were too good for me...

lol, 

anyhow, thanks, kads. i have to make this soon.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2012)

buckytom said:


> kads, this recipe is pretty much the exact one an old college girlfriend's mom would make for me when i came over their home after lacrosse or hockey games. the only difference was that the arrugula and bread were on the side. they were dyed in the wool italian americans from astoria boulevard in queens, and knew how to EAT!
> 
> i fondly remember thinking it was one of the best things that i'd ever had to that point in my life, and to tell you the truth, i don't think there's been much better since.
> 
> ...


Great BT glad you like and remember the recipe. Funny how things re-appear now and then. Thanks for letting me know.
kades


----------

